# Scivation Xtend flavor review



## Kleen (Jan 25, 2012)

Scivation Extend NEW (90 Servings)[/URL] - I just have to give a real quick shout out to Scivation Xtend, I haven't used it in two years and was never a huge fan of any of the flavors but they got this Blue Raspberry right! I mean it is awesome! (So long as you like Blue Raspberry flavor) None of that weak gatorade style flavor, mixed as directed the flavor is perfect. Plenty strong, way less leucine floaties then it used to have just all around an awesome drink. I could honestly just fill up a half gallon of water with this stuff and drink it through out the day like coolaid.

I would go into the quality of the product but I think Xtend has already proven its quality is beyond reproach. Where else can you get your electrolytes, B6, BCAA's and a nice healthy dose of L-Glutamine not to mention the Citruline Malate. Just a top notch supplement and now with a top notch flavor system.


----------



## Resolve (Jan 25, 2012)

Everybody likes Xtend.


----------



## Kleen (Jan 25, 2012)

Yeah it is awesome, I was REALLY impressed with the flavor system. It is night and day better than the old one.


----------



## oufinny (Jan 25, 2012)

This is good news as the profile puts it in a category of its own.


----------



## Kleen (Jan 25, 2012)

My thoughts exactly. Hmmm now I can even go back to adding it to some raspberry yogurt if I want a sherbet like treat.


----------



## ExLe (Jan 25, 2012)

Watermelon...


----------



## Resolve (Jan 30, 2012)

ExLe said:


> Watermelon...



Apple!


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 30, 2012)

what is it? a pre-workout supp?


----------



## packers6211 (Jan 31, 2012)

Good review bro! I have to get some of the new one off Orbit on next order. I just ran out of the old version. Solid profile and not to high in price.


----------



## dsc123 (Feb 8, 2012)

Kleen said:


> Scivation Extend NEW (90 Servings)[/URL] - I just have to give a real quick shout out to Scivation Xtend, I haven't used it in two years and was never a huge fan of any of the flavors but they got this Blue Raspberry right! I mean it is awesome! (So long as you like Blue Raspberry flavor) None of that weak gatorade style flavor, mixed as directed the flavor is perfect. Plenty strong, way less leucine floaties then it used to have just all around an awesome drink. I could honestly just fill up a half gallon of water with this stuff and drink it through out the day like coolaid.
> 
> I would go into the quality of the product but I think Xtend has already proven its quality is beyond reproach. Where else can you get your electrolytes, B6, BCAA's and a nice healthy dose of L-Glutamine not to mention the Citruline Malate. Just a top notch supplement and now with a top notch flavor system.



Ive just ordered a pot of xtend, just wondering the dosage you personally take, when and do you use it on non training days?


----------



## Kleen (Feb 8, 2012)

I take 2 scoops of Xtend before my lifts in the morning. I use other basic aminos for the rest of my supplementation. As much as I like the Xtend, with all the other goodies in it, it would get expensive to take at a high dose throughout the day. It is PERFECT for a pre or intra workout drink. Sometimes I put a 3rd scoop into my water bottle before I go to the gym and use it intra also. I only use it on weight lifting days though. Like I said i can use a cheaper bcaa only product for my general amino consumption. I tend to use AI Sports Recover Pro for all the rest of the times I use aminos.


----------



## wilcoxa (Feb 8, 2012)

I agree SciVation did a great job re engineering their new flavors. They have six total now, and several of them have received great customer feedbacks. My personal favorite was the Lemon Lime Sour. I am taking a break form this product but will be coming back to in the near future.


----------

